

Ask HN: How do you host your Rails Application? - sathishmanohar

I've just learned rails a month back, I'm building some small apps, I'm trying to host it. Heroku seems easy to host, but it seems costly (remember costly is subjective) down the road.<p>I researched a bit, and found may be using Heroku with Amazon RDS might reduce costs. I also think since these are new applications, why not host it on a dedicated server, until scaling issues shows up.<p>I was wondering how you rails devs, host your application? Also, which method is cost effective?<p>Thanks.
======
dchamberlin
I use Heroku while building out or testing applications - the first dyno is
free and additional are $36/month. You can handle a decent amount of traffic
on 2-3 dynos. To keep dyno time down, set up workers to run only when needed.

It would be a good idea to plan ahead for your db needs - AWS is a good
solution. Try to run you RDS in the same zone as Heroku.

